# Nils Auger



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hey Folks,

I inherited an 8" Nils auger when I first started ice fishing. I think it had 1-2 seasons on it before me.  I've used it for a little more than a full season now with about 20 days of use. Its noticeably slower than last year and its starting to create moderately slanted holes. 

I can't see any damage to blade and it feels sharp to the touch but I have no clue what that means in relation to what it should be. There have been 2 times I couldn't get cover on blade head but its been on every other time. Can't think of anything that would have damaged it. I am doubtful, from reading online, that I can sharpen it myself if that is what is needed. I have sent Frank Deluca an email as he seems to be the best contact mentioned across multiple forums.

Anyone have thoughts? Similar experience? Someone in the region that has a reputation of sharpening Nils heads properly?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never felt the need to sharpen any of my Nils augers. My work horse was my 4.5" that I accidentally froze into the ice last season and bent getting it out. Before that debacle I used it for 5 seasons averaging about 500 holes in 15-30" ice per season. 

My 8" has probably only had 50 holes in 15-30" ice, and my 6" is probably around 500 holes. Both are still great. 

I think there are specific places you can send the head in to get it sharpened. I know I wouldn't mess with it myself.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If it's bent it doesn't cut at all, correct? Still able to cut 4-8 holes a trip I just remember it cutting holes quicker last season. Everything I've read is it wouldn't cut if it was warped or bent. 

I've lost some upper body and shoulder muscle in the last year so it could just be that. Not rowing anymore is taking a toll.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Nils now and have had several different brands during my ice fishing "career". There are 2 possibilities. 

1. The blades are just getting dull. I usually get about 2 seasons out of hand auger blades (usually heavy use though). Auger blades can be tricky to sharpen. You may find it easier to send the old blades to the manufacturer for some new ones. Many auger brands utilize an exchange program that keeps you in sharp blades at a reasonable price. You can also buy new, sharp blades and chuck or keep the old ones. Installation is easy. This is the most likely cause. 

2. You may have bent the business end of the auger. If you do this, it still may cut but will cut at odd angles and be enormously inefficient. I have one auger here that I did that to and in spite of multiple attempts to get it going again, it appears to be toast. If this happened, I don't have a solution for you.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Catherder said:


> I have a Nils now and have had several different brands during my ice fishing "career". There are 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1. The blades are just getting dull. I usually get about 2 seasons out of hand auger blades (usually heavy use though). Auger blades can be tricky to sharpen. You may find it easier to send the old blades to the manufacturer for some new ones. Many auger brands utilize an exchange program that keeps you in sharp blades at a reasonable price. You can also buy new, sharp blades and chuck or keep the old ones. Installation is easy. This is the most likely cause.
> 
> 2. You may have bent the business end of the auger. If you do this, it still may cut but will cut at odd angles and be enormously inefficient. I have one auger here that I did that to and in spite of multiple attempts to get it going again, it appears to be toast. If this happened, I don't have a solution for you.


+1


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm hoping its just my change in upper body muscle the more I think about it. I threw my shoulder out in early December doing overhead repair work and its never been the same. Given that it still cuts a 15-18" in a little over a minute (first couple at least) I fear the slow down is just me :neutral:

I'll see by the end of next week. I get to go out 1-2 more times. If its still an issue I'll send it to Frank Deluth and see what he says. Won't be fishing for 10-14 days anyways due to a trip with my wife. 

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> I'm hoping its just my change in upper body muscle the more I think about it. I threw my shoulder out in early December doing overhead repair work and its never been the same. Given that it still cuts a 15-18" in a little over a minute (first couple at least) I fear the slow down is just me :neutral:
> 
> I'll see by the end of next week. I get to go out 1-2 more times. If its still an issue I'll send it to Frank Deluth and see what he says. Won't be fishing for 10-14 days anyways due to a trip with my wife.
> 
> Thanks for the info folks.


That sounds like it isn't working correctly all right. I typically need less than a minute for 25" of ice manually


----------

